# Mississippi Canyon Report 8/7-8/9



## reel office (Jan 16, 2015)

We loaded everything up and left out of billy goat hole around 1 Friday afternoon. We tried making bait at some nearby rigs but couldnt get anything other than some butterfish. After looking at hiltons we decided the first stop would be Noble Globetrotter. We got there right at daylight and set out our spread. We caught a couple blackfin, some bonita, and a pair of dolphin. We left there and trolled over to Ursa. In between the drill ship and Ursa we picked up a pair of 10lb dolphin. First pass by Ursa and we get a barely legal yellowfin. We continued to troll around it and got hooked up to a better bull that ended up being 26lbs. When the bull got close we saw a cow was hanging around it. Pitched a bait to the cow and she inhaled it and we had a double hook up. We sunk the gaff in both of those and continued to troll. Ended up jumping off a couple more decent bulls before we trolled over to Mars. Nothing going on there but there was a nice weedline around it. Trolled it but no one was home except for some perfect size hardtails that we sabikied up. Made our way to Sevan Louisiana and started live baiting for tuna. Got a couple of short yellowfins and decided to head back to Ursa where we saw the most action. Got there at about 6 and put out some hardtails. We caught several yellowfin three of which were barely legal. Throw the baits back out and the reel starts screaming and we knew we were hooked up to a good fish. Fought the fish for almost 2 hours before we finally sunk the gaff in a nice yellowfin at 9:30 that night which went 99lbs when we weighed it. Made the decision to head back since we had a long ride back to Dauphin Island.


----------



## reel office (Jan 16, 2015)

One more pic


----------



## GrandIsle (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice pics and fish. No billfish in the spread?


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

good eating fish.:thumbsup:


----------



## reel office (Jan 16, 2015)

GrandIsle said:


> Nice pics and fish. No billfish in the spread?


No unfortunately we never saw any billfish although I know a boat released two around thunder horse this weekend


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice report, congrats on a fine trip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _kyle_ (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice trip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Dang......
Nice trip


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice spread of fish, you guys are awesome!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I almost missed the little guy in the Crocs, but it looks like he's already perfected the long-arm technique. Good trip fellas.


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Good meat trip


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice mess of fish...


----------



## reel office (Jan 16, 2015)

Bodupp said:


> I almost missed the little guy in the Crocs, but it looks like he's already perfected the long-arm technique. Good trip fellas.


You gotta teach them the technique while they're young


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hell yes.
Whyme


----------

